# MYS - MyState Limited



## System (16 August 2010)

MyState Limited (MYS) is a major Tasmanian based listed diversified financial group formed in September 2009 following the merger of MyState Financial (MSF), an authorised deposit-taking institution, and Tasmanian Perpetual Trustees (TPT), a trustee and wealth management company.

http://www.mystatelimited.com.au


----------



## catchic8 (31 January 2014)

Anyone following this stock?
Wondering whether there's a reason for the drop in share price over the past few days.


----------



## tinhat (31 January 2014)

Hi catchic8. I had it on my watchlist at one stage when it was yielding higher but never purchased.

The market is off. Financials have come off. Compare the chart to the chart for banks such as ANZ.


----------



## chiff (3 February 2014)

Have had these for at least two years...know of no reason for recent drop in price...they do not have many announcements and not much in the media about them ever.I was mildly surprised when they pushed to nearly five dollars on no news.


----------



## catchic8 (4 February 2014)

I've noticed that they don't do many announcements at all. 
Compared to other banks, I feel that MYS has the advantage of having a low share price. For the likes of CBA, etc., the share price is just too high for those who don't have tens of thousands to invest.


----------



## peter2 (4 July 2017)

I don't know much about this bank(?), but I like the charts.
The monthly charts (left) shows a series of bullish outside reversal bars and the trend remains strong as price found support at a prior resistance level (3.90). 

The weekly chart (right) shows price breaking to a new yearly high (4.80) and going through weekly resistance.  The daily volume is low, which is my only concern.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 December 2020)

Am I missing something here regarding the now month long move sideways in a very narrow range?

When I first looked at the chart I thought perhaps a takeover offer but it seems not.


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

@Smurf1976 not sure mate, but it did rise +21% in the month previous to this one (catalyst was announcement on the 21/10), so maybe some consolidation has something to do with the figures below.

extract form announcement


----------



## The Triangle (31 March 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Am I missing something here regarding the now month long move sideways in a very narrow range?
> 
> When I first looked at the chart I thought perhaps a takeover offer but it seems not.
> 
> View attachment 117351



I thought maybe BOQ had looked at them?  They are trying to expand and a little one like this would probably fit their smaller local branding/customer focus.   

Even with a run up in price at a 12.5 cent half year divi - the yield is looking very good considering SP is 4.30.    Ill have to do a little more research in to the risk and mortgage side of things.


----------

